# Cornsnake het' markers



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

After talking to various people recently, i found out normal het lavenders can show reduced black as 'normals'. Also i've found het butters do show a brighter yellow colour .... especially amel het butter.
Does anyone know of any other het markers????? or suspected het markers?


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

only one i know of is het blood has a red belly and push's the checkered pattern apart not sure if it is 100% though.: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bloods is the obvious one, but you can see het caramel on many morphs:no1:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

rock-steady said:


> only one i know of is het blood has a red belly and push's the checkered pattern apart not sure if it is 100% though.: victory:


Thats what im looking at..... any distinction of a het marker whether its guaranteed or not ...... Does anyone have a 'het for' whatever that gives off a few hints???


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> bloods is the obvious one, but you can see het caramel on many morphs:no1:


And what can you see on het caramels ???????


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> And what can you see on het caramels ???????


Yellow: victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Het bloodred


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> Het bloodred


A great marker of blood: victory: does that show the seperating of belly checks as mentioned before? Yes the greater 'yellow' colour hints at caramel/butter:no1:
Any more?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

he's an ultramel het caramel


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you showing the yellow on his nose and on his upper sides?
(i wish i had amale of this!lol)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the general colour compared to ultramels, the orangy yellows to the red areas, similar things can be seen on many amels, heres an amel stripe het caramel


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice one: victory: again showing colours from head to mid body:no1:
Not for sale is she?:whistling2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I also thought of another het marker, het cinders seem to be quite obvious, the colours are somewhat different


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Het amels


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> Nice one: victory: again showing colours from head to mid body:no1:
> Not for sale is she?:whistling2:


 
the amel stripes already long gone, but the ultramels gonna be going to a butter next year so nope:lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> I also thought of another het marker, het cinders seem to be quite obvious, the colours are somewhat different


You got me on that one:mf_dribble:??????


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> Het amels


They both caramels?


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

hi there ive got a ghost corn that is showing a lot of yellow around its neck area just wondering if this is normal or showing some sort of het many thanks


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

The thing with het markers is - never rely on them. Many corns that aren't het blood have divided belly checkers - and many that are het blood have normal bellies. Het caramels ... there are lots of them with not very much yellow colour, and lots of none hets with loads of it.

Het cinders might look different - but is that just the line they're from? Who's to say that after a couple of generations we'll find out that they don't show in the het form, once they're outcrossed more.

I've heard that het hypos, het motleys, and het amels can show markers (and now het lavenders), but I've never seen anything to prove to me that it isn't wishful thinking ... the only way to be certain of a het is through parentage or through breeding the animal, and I'd be very wary of someone claiming definite hets because of "markers" unless they had proof otherwise.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> hi there ive got a ghost corn that is showing a lot of yellow around its neck area just wondering if this is normal or showing some sort of het many thanks


That is normal, both my ghosts have yellow on the neck.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> They both caramels?


Oops ment to say het caramels :blush:.


----------



## scmartin27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just looking at some of these as i have been doing some research on it myself.
A lot of het caramels i have seen do show excessive yellow.
Het lavenders show a sort of faded color all around... not like a hypo, but like a lack of brightness.
motley and stripe hets will often show a few spots for saddles as well as fewer/ missing belly checkers.
the "blood hets" on the first page, however are NOT necessarily blood hets - its the masque gene that is dominant and was originally carried with the blood gene. A blood het is usually also seen in the side pattern where the sides look more like bands than the normal side pattern.
I have also noticed that normals het anery usually have a lot of yellow blotches in the belly checkers as well as no/ faded red on the belly. 
charcoal hets will often show a lot of speckling as well as cinder hets. 
Just things i have noticed. i have enjoyed this thread a lot.


----------

